# Top dwelling nano fish?



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Are there any top dwelling shrimp safe fish fit for a 5.2g tank?


----------



## capt.dru (Nov 13, 2014)

Chili or phoenix rasboras are good. I used to have some. Pretty cool little fish.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Do you have a lid? Pygmy Hatchetfish might work. If you have any floating plants, some pencilfish might also hang near the top. Other than that, smaller killifish are good but will eat baby shrimp. I have some Amber Fin Lampeye Killies in my African nano tank and they barely move from the surface.


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Something I don't see very often are blackfin neon rasboras. I used to have a few in a 5 gal and they stay up on the surface and are really pretty little fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Maclyri said:


> Something I don't see very often are blackfin neon rasboras. I used to have a few in a 5 gal and they stay up on the surface and are really pretty little fish.


those do look nice.

@psalm18.2 , I kept a group of Emerald Eye Rasboras* that were awesome too. They grew to about an inch long an stayed at the top two or three inches of my tank pretty much 24-7. Pics don't really do them justice because they're not that colorful, but they have bright, jewel green eyes that sparkle and silver bodies that shine like a school of sardines when the light hits them right. I had a group of 15 and they stayed in a tight group, about the size of two D batteries, end to end.

*not to be confused with Emerald Dwarf Rasboras, which stay lower in the tank


----------



## proper.noun (May 29, 2016)

I keep clown killifish in my 5.6 gallon which has 18 inches of swimming length. I've also kept Norman's lampeye & Scheele's lampeye killifish. (Lampeyes are larger than clowns)

I had a single wrestling halfbeak in there for a time which wasn't incredibly active and seemed comfortable in that space as well. 

Make sure you have a lid 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> those do look nice.
> 
> @psalm18.2 , I kept a group of Emerald Eye Rasboras* that were awesome too. They grew to about an inch long an stayed at the top two or three inches of my tank pretty much 24-7. Pics don't really do them justice because they're not that colorful, but they have bright, jewel green eyes that sparkle and silver bodies that shine like a school of sardines when the light hits them right. I had a group of 15 and they stayed in a tight group, about the size of two D batteries, end to end.
> 
> *not to be confused with Emerald Dwarf Rasboras, which stay lower in the tank




The blackfin have a similar sparkle as the emerald eye, it's just through the body. Love those little fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

And all these fish are shrimp safe?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Look up Pseudomugil Furcatus Pseudomugil Gertrudae,Pseudomugil Gertrudae AruII, or threadfin rainbows (Iriatherina Werneri) Both smaller fish that could do well in a smaller tank.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

MaroMan said:


> Look up Pseudomugil Furcatus Pseudomugil Gertrudae,Pseudomugil Gertrudae AruII, or threadfin rainbows (Iriatherina Werneri) Both smaller fish that could do well in a smaller tank.


I have, they eat shrimp. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## proper.noun (May 29, 2016)

MaroMan said:


> Look up Pseudomugil Furcatus Pseudomugil Gertrudae,Pseudomugil Gertrudae AruII, or threadfin rainbows (Iriatherina Werneri) Both smaller fish that could do well in a smaller tank.


 
Gertrude's rainbowfish are really active & zippy, not sure they'd be a good fit for 5 gallons.



psalm18.2 said:


> And all these fish are shrimp safe?


 
Clown & lampeye killifish won't bother adult shrimp in my experience. I currently have a breeding population of cherry shrimp in with my clown killis.

Halfbeaks are feisty though, not sure I'd trust them with shrimp. I wasn't keeping any shrimp when I had one. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vig (Aug 4, 2015)

Most omnivore, will try to eat anything that can fit in its mouth. I currently quarantined 6 cpd from my shrimp tank when i saw them hunting shrimplet. I didn't believe it until i saw one of them snatched a shrimplet from aquarium glass and eat them. Well, that's the last shrimplets they're going to eat >


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the clown killi fish photos. But the sites say minimum 20g tank. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Seems like I'm going to try and find some clowns.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dabster (Apr 5, 2016)

I have some clown killifish in a 5g. You need a good cover cause they are jumpers. Lost some that way. They won't eat adult shrimp, but will eat babies for sure.


----------

